# After Lodge Podcast



## cacarter

I was recently directed by some friends to the After Lodge podcast. It's available on iTunes or their website www.afterlodge.com.  These guys talk about a random assortment of masonic topics including ones that are discussed on reddit. It's premise is to be like the discussions brothers have after lodge when we sit around and shoot the breeze and discuss things. It's funny and sometimes they curse.


----------



## brother josh

Yea I've head of these guys something's they say is quite knowledgable and funny stuff as well


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rfuller

Yeah.  I love this podcast.  It's certainly not as informative as some of the others, but it's not really trying to be educational.  It's more like a talk show.  But it's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Txmason32

This is pretty funny I may like it because I don't think masonry is talked about enough in our culture ... could do with a little less profanity ... not because I view masonry as a church but due to the fact that I struggle not to say certain words when I get angry so hearing them less would help lol 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Tom Jr.

It's good shit.


Spes mea in Deo est


----------



## Blake Bowden

Thanks for the heads up. Well @*(&, mind as well add the to our podcast feed.


----------



## afterlodgejason

Thanks for the support guys! This is a massive website we had no ideal existed. I have a feeling we will hanging out here more. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rfuller

afterlodgejason said:


> Thanks for the support guys! This is a massive website we had no ideal existed. I have a feeling we will hanging out here more.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App




Well, it's about damn time.


----------



## j_gimpy

afterlodgejason said:


> Thanks for the support guys! This is a massive website we had no ideal existed. I have a feeling we will hanging out here more.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Awesome!! I love the podcast, by the way. 



Junior Steward
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, WA


----------



## cacarter

I look forward to every Sunday when you guys discuss what has been written on the GB whiteboard.


----------



## afterlodgejason

This gb white board stuff has to stop. Harlan is out of control. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## AfterLodgeBruce

That's it.  I'm getting a chalkboard.


----------



## cacarter

That would make it even worse.





I suggest an Etch a Sketch or one of these:


----------



## AfterLodgeBruce

That magnetic thing is brilliant.  Except Jason would pull the sheet up for no reason and we'd lose our topics for the day.


----------



## japool

When I heard the story about what Harlan did in his pants, I almost did what Harlan did in my pants.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason

That was a weird thing for a robot like him to do. At least he moped the floor. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason

Also who keep another pair of pants in the car how often does this happen. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## japool

And no one but him knew that it happened, and yet he shared it with the world.  Is this commonplace in PENNSYLVANIA?  In Texas, we take that sort thing to the grave.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason

Harlan tells me everything. Of course he didn't really think it would bring it up on the show. However the world needed to know a story of that importance. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## AfterLodgeBruce

To be fair, Jason wasn't going to talk about it on the show.  Harlan kinda insisted.


----------



## dmbarr964

I heard this podcast for the first time and well these brothers are crazy. Love the show guys. And what's up with the asst. producer you talk as if he is a huge prick. C'mon he not that bad is he??  Keep it up 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh

Yea that Jason guy is hilarious Harlen seems alittle robotic but still funny


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## otherstar

Love the podcast...wonder about the Chaplain they keep talking about though.... :glare: :w00t:


----------



## dmbarr964

Yea me too..  The Chaplin is supposed to be this kind hearted fellow. But.. They say he is thug huge guy with attitude idk but it's funny


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## dmbarr964

After lodge reminds me of the heated discussions we have at our lodge. We stay sometimes til 3 am just hanging out and bullshitting oh and drinking coffee. Lol


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## cacarter

Good heavens, if I stayed out that late there is no way my fiancee would believe me if I told her I was at the lodge the whole time!


----------



## dmbarr964

Lol. After 17 yrs she reminds me that I have lodge. That's her time to go out with the girls. The funny thing is I came home about 1030 one night and she was like what's wrong it's not 2 am lol 


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## dmbarr964

Give it time she will be pushing you out the door on lodge nights.  


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## Bill Hosler

I love the show Hilarious!!!


----------



## dmbarr964

They're gonna love this Harlen will anyway


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## brother josh

Lmao nice


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

